# 4.5" Zone VS 4" fabtech lift on Silverado



## PathfinderTE (Apr 14, 2011)

Just got a 2016 Z-71 and trying to decide on these 2 lifts. Does anyone have info they can share about one or the other?

Just looking for the stock aggressive look. 

4.5 zone will run 305 55 R20 Toyo ATll
and
4 will run 295 55 R20 Toyo ATll


----------



## bowd'up365 (Jun 10, 2014)

Man I'm in the same situation. Just got a 2016 half ton Z. I can't decide on what lift to go with. I had a 4 inch Rough Country on a 2012 ram sport with some cheap off brand shocks that i traded and i had zero complaints. Anyway, I'm leaning towards the Rough Country 5" knuckle kit. I haven't decided on what shocks I'm going to go with but I've heard nothing but good things about the fox 2.0 and bilstein's. Tires are going to be in the ball park of 33x12.50x20 with about a -12 offset. Might have to get spacers on the back to even out the tire track. Anyway, it's a tough call.


----------

